# Safestrap backup/restore problem



## MaddHatter (Oct 27, 2011)

I made a backup of my safesytem before flashing a rom, now i would like to return to what i backed up. when i go to restore, it gives me an md5 checksum error. is there a way to resolve this, or is that backed up system boned?


----------



## gobi42 (Feb 28, 2012)

Well madhatter that back up is junk if I were I I would open up root explorer and delete it then do a full wipe and a fresh install of the ROM get it set up go back to recovery make a new backup after it's done verify the back up (it's under the backup and restore menu) if that works great if not your into the same problem I had only solution delete your entire backup folder with root explorer (and I mean the whole dir on ur sdcard) then reboot to recovery and repeat the backup and verify hopefully that helps I out man

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## unixman (Oct 10, 2011)

I believe that different versions of Safestrap backups are incompatible with one another. If you upgraded safestrap since you created your backup, you may have to go back to a previous version in order to successfully restore.


----------

